# Inter in Champions, Lazio in EL Classifica finale Serie A 2017/18.



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Ecco la classifica finale della Serie A 2017/2018 dopo i due posticipi serali

L'Inter va in Champions, la Lazio in Europa League insieme al Milan.

Juventus punti 95
Napoli 91
Roma 77
Inter 72
Lazio 72
Milan 64
Atalanta 61
Fiorentina 57
Sampdoria 54
Torino 54
Sassuolo 43
Genoa 41
Chievo 40
Udinese 40
Bologna 39
Cagliari 39
Spal 38
Crotone 35
Verona 25
Benevento 21


----------



## Konrad (20 Maggio 2018)

aLLUCINANTE


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2018)

Assurdo


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Sti idioti della Lazietta fanno partire pure l'inno....


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2018)

L'anno prossimo tocca a noi


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2018)

Ma cosa si aspettavano alla Lazio schierando De Vrij titolare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2018)

L'unica è sperare che serva da stimolo alla nostra proprietà, altrimenti è una catastrofe.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

Comunque sono arrivati in champion grazie al mercato di gennaio alla fine. Avessimo fatto anche noi qualcosa quando tutto sembrava girare bene


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Non ne va mai bene una ultimamente.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la classifica finale della Serie A 2017/2018 dopo i due posticipi serali
> 
> L'Inter va in Champions, la Lazio in Europa League insieme al Milan.
> 
> ...



sinceramente me ne frego abbastanza dell'inter tuttavia non credevo che ce l'avrebbero fatta davvero lo ammetto...complimenti a spalletti alla fine il suo lo fa sempre


----------



## Serginho (20 Maggio 2018)

Cos'è che doveva fare la curva della Lazio in caso di 5 posto?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Complimenti all'Inter 
Un bello squillo a Fassone e Mirabelli
Un'altra notte di goduria per tifosi romanisti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Maggio 2018)

Ora vediamo un po' sti tifosi della lazio cosa combinano... Alle parole vediamo se fanno seguire i fatti.


----------



## de sica (20 Maggio 2018)

E adesso sono dolori. Queste melme potranno riscattare cancelo e attirare giocatori di ben altra caratura. Malissimo


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sono arrivati in champion grazie al mercato di gennaio alla fine. Avessimo fatto anche noi qualcosa quando tutto sembrava girare bene



.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Adesso questi si rafforzeranno alla grande. In Champions dureranno pochissimo, ma centreranno senza troppi problemi uno dei primi quattro posti anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Asso_86 (20 Maggio 2018)

De Vrij che col contratto depositato causa un goffo rigore.

Vabbè, fosse capitato a noi apriti o cielo, doveva scendere in piazza l’esercitoz


----------



## Dany20 (20 Maggio 2018)

Che beffa per noi ragazzi. Che beffa. Manco loro sanno come hanno fatto...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Cos'è che doveva fare la curva della Lazio in caso di 5 posto?



Un bello striscione 
OH NOOOOOO


----------



## luis4 (20 Maggio 2018)

3 gol su calci piazzati, squadra di mediocri.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Allucinante, a dir poco allucinante il culo che hanno avuto per tutta la stagione. Praticamente l'unica partita in cui la dea bendata gli ha voltato le spalle è stata quella con noi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2018)

Eh ma Sabatini ha fallito, come mai non criticate Sabatini? (Cit.)


----------



## Kaw (20 Maggio 2018)

La Lazio l'ha buttata nelle settimane precedenti, se arrivi all'ultimo nello scontro diretto devi mettere in conto di tutto.
Non hanno battuto il Crotone, e hanno pagato.

L'Inter comunque davvero sculata...


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> E adesso sono dolori. Queste melme potranno riscattare cancelo e attirare giocatori di ben altra caratura. Malissimo



Ehhhh ma meglio l'nter in cl che Milano ha bisogno di almeno una squadra in cl. Machissenefrega.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh ma Sabatini ha fallito, come mai non criticate Sabatini? (Cit.)



Altro giro, altra Champions. 

Non è uno che vince, ma si piazza sempre. Per ricostruire sarebbe il top.


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2018)

L'Inter ha fisicità ed esperienza?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allucinante, a dir poco allucinante il culo che hanno avuto per tutta per stagione. Praticamente l'unica partita in cui la dea bendata gli ha voltato le spalle è stata quella con noi.



Se lo sono anche cercato il culo comunque. Il mercato di gennaio senza soldi è stata la chiave di questo risultato finale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2018)

Questi ci perculeranno tutta l'estate. Meritatamente. Da noi con un mercato faraonico e un sesto posto si parla di grande stagione e si loda Gattuso per non so quali motivi, loro zitti senza mercato e senza proclami vanno in CL. Rendiamoci conto


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha fisicità ed esperienza?



Ha un allenatore. Non un grande allenatore, ma un allenatore.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2018)

La solita isteria da risultato. Se la Lazio non si fosse suicidata, Spalletti e Sabatini erano dei falliti...


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2018)

Date una squadra seria a S.Inzaghi e vedete cosa vi combina...
Altro che Patric, Strakosha, Caicedo e Lulic.
Spero vada al Napoli. Grandissimo tecnico, onore a lui...


----------



## Gekyn (20 Maggio 2018)

Contento per l Inter, meglio loro, che i laziali che avrebbero fatto schifo!!


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2018)

Ancora una volta si conferma la statistica secondo cui per l'accesso alla Champions ci dev'essere il minimo garantito di due giocatori (portiere escluso) in grado di trascinare tutti gli altri. Nell'Inter questi due giocatori sono Perisic e Icardi.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La solita isteria da risultato. Se la Lazio non si fosse suicidata, Spalletti e Sabatini erano dei falliti...



Ma nel calcio contano i risultati.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Maggio 2018)

La Lazio è stata derubata di diversi punti nel corso della stagione, il resto l'ha fatto il culo allucinante dell'Inter spallettiana e la solita mentalità da squadretta dei biancocelesti. Facciamo ciao ciao all'Inter, perchè dall'anno prossimo faranno quello che avremmo dovuto fare noi, cioè far partire un ciclo virtuoso di piazzamenti Champions per aumentare i ricavi e attirare giocatori. E noi si va a comandare con società traballante, dirigenti mediocri, allenatore inesperto e rosa senza senso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh ma Sabatini ha fallito, come mai non criticate Sabatini? (Cit.)



Tra l'altro mercato di gennaio senza spendere un soldo, mentre il grande Mirabelli il nulla. Stavamo andando a mille, recuperati miliardi di punti e si è affossata la stagione quando si è deciso di non prendere nessuno


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh ma Sabatini ha fallito, come mai non criticate Sabatini? (Cit.)



Ha sbagliato qualche colpo, ma azzeccato quello più importante ovvero l'allenatore. Praticamente in 6 mesi ha portato l'Inda in cl, l'altro invece in un anno ha collezzionato un mercato mediocre ha rinnovato ad un vero babbeo ha cacciato il babbeo in ritardo ed ha rinnovato ad un altro allenatore che ora non sappiamo cosa combinerà la prossima stagione. 

Un ds può sbagliari tutti i giocatori che vuoi, ma non deve sbagliare l'allenatore.
OK.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2018)

Poi non arrabbiatevi se le chiamiamo Lazietta o Rometta....


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se lo sono anche cercato il culo comunque. Il mercato di gennaio senza soldi è stata la chiave di questo risultato finale.



Verissimo e credo che alla luce di ciò la vostra dirigenza dovrebbe davvero cospargersi il capo di cenere e abbassare la cresta.
Tuttavia è innegabile che negli scontri diretti con le altre big quest'anno gli hanno girato a favore gli episodi.


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta si conferma la statistica secondo cui l'accesso alla Champions è garantito con due giocatori (portiere escluso) in grado di trascinare tutti gli altri. Nell'Inter questi due giocatori sono Perisic e Icardi.



Icardi con Milan, Sassuolo e Lazio si è mangiato 6 gol a porta vuota.
6 non 1, eh!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La solita isteria da risultato. Se la Lazio non si fosse suicidata, Spalletti e Sabatini erano dei falliti...



Se mio nonno aveva le palle era un flipper.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Simone Inzaghi masterclass


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta si conferma la statistica secondo cui l'accesso alla Champions è garantito con due giocatori (portiere escluso) in grado di trascinare tutti gli altri. Nell'Inter questi due giocatori sono Perisic e Icardi.



Si ed un allenatore garanzia..


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Maggio 2018)

Pensare che non andiamo in Champions per Verona e Benevento mi fa venire l'orticaria.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2018)

Va beh ma cosa vi aspettavate ? io odio l'inter ma la Lazietta è sempre la Lazietta. 
Comunque per inciso in Champions prenderanno schiaffi su schiaffi era meglio per loro finire in EL e fare un altro anno di rodaggio. 

Comunque frega nulla della stagione dell inter, io da rossonero preferisco provare a giocarmi l' EL e vincerla che andare in champions e farsi il segno della croce per superare i gironi. 

Dove pensate che vadano questi ?


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha un allenatore. Non un grande allenatore, ma un allenatore.



Spalletti non ha una mentalità vincente, ma gli va riconosciuto che in Serie A, quando ha avuto rose adeguate, ha sempre macinato un sacco di punti. Per una squadra che deve tornare in Champions è sempre una buona scelta.


----------



## Love (20 Maggio 2018)

complimenti all'inter...a me frega poco...l'unica cosa di cui mi dispiaccio e che adesso con la champions tutta l'estate ci faranno due pa.lle cosi con la potenza di suning+soldi cl=mercato faraonico...


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Icardi con Milan, Sassuolo e Lazio si è mangiato 6 gol a porta vuota.
> 6 non 1, eh!!!



C'era tutto un assetto:

-un dirigente esperto come Sabatini
-un allenatore esperto come Spalletti
-due trascinatori come Icardi e Perisic
-altri due elementi importantissimi come Skriniar e Handanovic


Hanno rischioto grosso per tutta una serie di problemi, ma alla fine l'insieme degli elementi è andato a loro favore.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Maggio 2018)

beati loro che vanno in cl ma avevano bisogno ancora di rodaggio... in Europa prenderanno verosimilmente parecchie sberle e perderanno punti in campionato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pensare che non andiamo in Champions per Verona e Benevento mi fa venire l'orticaria.



a conti fatti chi l'avrebbe mai detto, abbiamo buttato la champions per 2 squadrette .


----------



## luis4 (20 Maggio 2018)

gia pregusto l'inda prendere 5 pappine a partita, preparate il pallottoliere per i mercoldi sera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se mio nonno aveva le palle era un flipper.



Se il mio aveva l'occhio storto era marotta il primo anno di juve.

Il progettoooo, ricorda il progettoooo!


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> gia pregusto l'inda prendere 5 pappine a partita, preparate il pallottoliere per i mercoldi sera



Vabbè per come siamo messi noi io starei schiscio.


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> complimenti all'inter...a me frega poco...l'unica cosa di cui mi dispiaccio e che adesso con la champions tutta l'estate ci faranno due pa.lle cosi con la potenza di suning+soldi cl=mercato faraonico...



Mercato faraonico improbabile, ma possono permettersi il lusso di non cedere nessuno (a meno di offerte mostruose) e di fare uno/due acquisti importanti.


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2018)

Difficilmente parlo di arbitri, ma la Lazio in questo campionato ha subito più di un furto con scasso.
Che le è costato la Champions.

Meritava la finale di Coppa almeno quanto il Milan.

E Strakosha l'ha condannata con Salisburgo e stasera...


----------



## Lollogras (20 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sono arrivati in champion grazie al mercato di gennaio alla fine. Avessimo fatto anche noi qualcosa quando tutto sembrava girare bene



Grazie alla dea bendata che ha fato un patto col sangue con Spalletti... altro che mercato, squadra ridicola l’inter, veramente mediocre, che riesce ad arrivare in champions a scapito di una grande Lazio a cui sono stati rubati punti su punti, è degli episodio fortunoso pari ad un 5 al superenaolotto! 
L’inter In champions é un pugno in faccia al gioco de calcio è alla purezza di questo sport, una squadra miserabile con tanta fortuna non la ricordo da quando sono nato. Veramente allucinante


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2018)

l'ammo prossimo i gobbi si fanno buttare fuori dall'nter


----------



## Goro (20 Maggio 2018)

Prendono i soldi e appeal per migliori giocatori... Quest'anno con le nuove regole faranno il famoso solco economico con le altre italiane... Spalletti una garanzia come previsto... Milan sempre più nel baratro visto che dobbiamo ancora pregare per il SA


----------



## PM3 (20 Maggio 2018)

Che fortuna sfacciata l'Inter...
In Champions con la Lazio a pari punti. In una partita in cui ha avuto l'unico merito di non demoralizzarsi quando la Lazio ha dominato a tratti e ha sprecato diverse occasioni... 
Però ammetto che per il calcio italiano è meglio avere l'Inter in Champions che la Lazio.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2018)

Parlare di Inter che farà figuracce in Champions è da rosiconi.

Intanto loro in Champions ci sono e noi no, intanto nel mercato avranno un potere che noi ci sogniamo, intanto avranno un budget che noi ci sogniamo, intanto il prossimo anno il loro fatturato schizzerà in alto, intanto potranno attrarre campioni, intanto potranno tenere sia Icardi che Skriniar e intanto per l'ennesimo anno noi ce la prendiamo in quel posto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Prendono i soldi e appeal per migliori giocatori... Quest'anno con le nuove regole faranno il famoso solco economico con le altre italiane... Spalletti una garanzia come previsto... Milan sempre più nel baratro visto che dobbiamo ancora pregare per il SA



Il milan è nel baratro più per la situazione dirigenziale alla fine. Mi preoccupa più questo che il SA. Ho perso totalmente fiducia proprio


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Maggio 2018)

Oggi abbiamo avuto CU.LO, ma con Torino fuori, derby di ritorno e juve in casa abbiamo raccolto 1 punto eh! Ne meritavamo diversi di più


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Parlare di Inter che farà figuracce in Champions è da rosiconi.
> 
> Intanto loro in Champions ci sono e noi no, intanto nel mercato avranno un potere che noi ci sogniamo, intanto avranno un budget che noi ci sogniamo, intanto il prossimo anno il loro fatturato schizzerà in alto, intanto potranno attrarre campioni, intanto potranno tenere sia Icardi che Skriniar e intanto per l'ennesimo anno noi ce la prendiamo in quel posto.



Bravo. L'unica cosa da fare è stare zitti e imparare.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se il mio aveva l'occhio storto era marotta il primo anno di juve.
> 
> Il progettoooo, ricorda il progettoooo!



Parlare di progetto in questi termini è avvilente. Come si sa noi abbiamo la basehh e soprattutto abbiamo il progettohh!


----------



## Asso_86 (20 Maggio 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo avuto CU.LO, ma con Torino fuori, derby di ritorno e juve in casa abbiamo raccolto 1 punto eh! Ne meritavamo diversi di più



No, avete depositato il contratto a De Vrij


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso questi si rafforzeranno alla grande. In Champions dureranno pochissimo, ma centreranno senza troppi problemi uno dei primi quattro posti anche l'anno prossimo.



Eh calma, vediamo quanti punti perdono in inverno....
È sul rafforzamento mah, sentivo piuttosto odore di smobilitazione in caso di non qualificazione, ricordo che ad oggi Cancelo e Rafinha non sono dell'Inter


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2018)

il piu' forte difensore dei formellesi gia' sotto contratto con la squadra che ti contende il posto in cl. di cosa vogliamo parlare? 3 gol presi da gioco fermo e, come diceva mi nonno, il portiere e' mezza squadra......


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2018)

certo che se la storia di De Vrij fosse capitata alla juve ora ci sarebbe una sommossa popolare


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bravo. L'unica cosa da fare è stare zitti e imparare.




Dimenticavo: noi la figuraccia l'abbiamo fatta sia con l'Arsenal che con la Juve, per tacere del Benevento. Quindi sarebbe meglio, come dici, fare silenzio.


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> certo che se la storia di De Vrij fosse capitata alla juve ora ci sarebbe una sommossa popolare



concordo


----------



## luis4 (20 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bravo. L'unica cosa da fare è stare zitti e imparare.



ma imparare da chi da ausilio 300 milioni e passa milioni in 3 anni,wuando e zang din don?


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo avuto CU.LO, ma con Torino fuori, derby di ritorno e juve in casa abbiamo raccolto 1 punto eh! Ne meritavamo diversi di più



Diciamo che se soppesassimo fortuna e sfortuna stareste in attivo con la fortuna. Però come già detto la fortuna bisogna anche sapersela cercare e l'Inter a gennaio, con l'innesto di Rafinha, qualcosa per trovarla l'ha fatto.


----------



## luis4 (20 Maggio 2018)

per quello che hanno speso negli ultimi anni sicuramente ma in campo meritava nettamente la lazio.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> certo che se la storia di De Vrij fosse capitata alla juve ora ci sarebbe una sommossa popolare



Benvenuto nel mio mondo


----------



## Asso_86 (20 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> certo che se la storia di De Vrij fosse capitata alla juve ora ci sarebbe una sommossa popolare



Il problema resta Inzaghi che l’ha fatto giocare.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi...De Vrij si sapeva DA MESI pheega, contratto depositato pure da tempo


----------



## Davidoff (20 Maggio 2018)

Io la colpa su De Vrij la do a Inzaghi però, era troppo rischioso farlo giocare. L'Inter alla fine mica l'ha obbligato a metterlo in campo.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi...De Vrij si sapeva DA MESI pheega, contratto depositato pure da tempo



Ma infatti qua ha sbagliato Inzaghi. Non esiste farlo giocare in una situazione del genere, è una questione di buon senso.


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2018)

Ma che colpe avrebbe De Vrij? Strakosha ha colpe enormi su primo e secondo gol (si addormenta e rinvia male dopo aver cincischiato per 5-6 secondi).
Sul terzo gol Milinkovic si perde Vecino.
E l'espulsione di Lulic?

Cioè prima di parlare di De Vrij dovremmo scrivere un papiro


----------



## Asso_86 (20 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti qua ha sbagliato Inzaghi. Non esiste farlo giocare in una situazione del genere, è una questione di buon senso.



Esatto. È lecito ingaggiare nei tempi previsti un giocatore.

Ma Inzaghi non doveva farlo giocare, era ovvio che avrebbe mandato in vacca la gara dei laziali


----------



## luis4 (20 Maggio 2018)

purtroppo era prevedibile che finiva cosi altrimenti avrei vinto di piu. quota bassissima.


----------



## varvez (20 Maggio 2018)

La scorsa estate in molti "suggerimmo" alla società di prendere Spalletti. Ma la "meritocrazia montelliana" ebbe la meglio. Quest'anno uguale con Gattuso. Poi c'è ancora qualcuno che crede che l'allenatore non faccia la differenza


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso questi si rafforzeranno alla grande. In Champions dureranno pochissimo, ma centreranno senza troppi problemi uno dei primi quattro posti anche l'anno prossimo.



quindi messi e cristiano ronaldo all'inter..brrr sto tremando. ma dai...non facciamoci prendere troppo dal livore e dal nervosismo per i problemi di casa nostra. loro incasseranno piu soldi ma dovranno stare attenti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2018)

Ma chi se ne frega dell'Inter che uscirà ai gironi da quarta fascia. Vediamo in casa nostra e cerchiamo di non fare le solite cavolate.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Maggio 2018)

incredibile

che fastidio!


----------



## PM3 (20 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> La scorsa estate in molti "suggerimmo" alla società di prendere Spalletti. Ma la "meritocrazia montelliana" ebbe la meglio. Quest'anno uguale con Gattuso. Poi c'è ancora qualcuno che crede che l'allenatore non faccia la differenza



Ma dai, l'unico merito di Spalletti è che ha avuto cu.lo.
La Lazio si è suicidata.


----------



## kipstar (20 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo tocca a noi



noi non abbiamo la loro fortuna....
e viste le premesse ce ne vorrà tanta....


----------



## Miracle1980 (20 Maggio 2018)

Questi faranno lo squadrone per vincere lo scudetto...purtroppo la vedo nera per il mio povero Milan. Aiuto.


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2018)

la roma e il napoli sono anni che partecipano alla Cl e non mi sembra che nelle rispettive citta' siano atterrati giocatori da strapparsi i capelli e, nonostante siano entrati fiumi di denari nelle loro casse, continuano a non vincere un cassio. siamo sicuri che la cempions sia la medicina di tutti i mali?boh


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> la roma e il napoli sono anni che partecipano alla Cl e non mi sembra che nelle rispettive citta' siano atterrati giocatori da strapparsi i capelli e, nonostante siano entrati fiumi di denari nelle loro casse, continuano a non vincere un cassio. siamo sicuri che la cempions sia la medicina di tutti i mali?boh




Il il loro fatturato è già superiore al nostro, noi viviamo ancora di rendita dai trionfi dei primi 25 anni di Berlusca, però quell'influsso sta scemando. L'Inter già oggi fattura oltre 300 milioni e con la nuova Champions ci distaccherà ancora di più. Idem la Roma e probabilmente ci supererà anche il Napoli. Non hanno preso campioni, ma nemmeno la Juve l'ha fatto, e comunque hanno preso ottimi giocatori su cui costruire qualcosa di buono. Il punto è che la nuova Champions sarà ancora più ricca e sta cosa rischia di farci sprofondare ancora di più. Quindi purtroppo la mancata qualificazione rischia davvero di essere un pesante fardello da sopportare.


----------



## varvez (20 Maggio 2018)

Ok, continuate a pensare che sia solo culo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ok, continuate a pensare che sia solo culo



io lo penso. inter 3 gol da 3 palle ferme. Inzaghi si è suicidato col cambio di immobile. se la stava facendo nei pantaloni dalla paura.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Questi faranno lo squadrone per vincere lo scudetto...purtroppo la vedo nera per il mio povero Milan. Aiuto.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il il loro fatturato è già superiore al nostro, noi viviamo ancora di rendita dai trionfi dei primi 25 anni di Berlusca, però quell'influsso sta scemando. L'Inter già oggi fattura oltre 300 milioni e con la nuova Champions ci distaccherà ancora di più. Idem la Roma e probabilmente ci supererà anche il Napoli. Non hanno preso campioni, ma nemmeno la Juve l'ha fatto, e comunque hanno preso ottimi giocatori su cui costruire qualcosa di buono. Il punto è che la nuova Champions sarà ancora più ricca e sta cosa rischia di farci sprofondare ancora di più. Quindi purtroppo la mancata qualificazione rischia davvero di essere un pesante fardello da sopportare.



ma quale squadrone per lo scudetto,riscatteranno Rafinha e prenderanno un giocatore buono,piu di cosi non potranno fare,solo prestiti e parametri zero


----------



## Garrincha (21 Maggio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma quale squadrone per lo scudetto,riscatteranno Rafinha e prenderanno un giocatore buono,piu di cosi non potranno fare,solo prestiti e parametri zero



Probabilmente è ancora presto e forse dovranno cedere qualcuno per fare un mercato importante a livello di fpf ma possono innescare un circolo virtuoso che li renderà competitivi entro qualche anno, lo stesso che sventolava Fassone in estate del resto, passa tutto per la qualificazione e permanenza in Champions


----------



## Garrincha (21 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> la roma e il napoli sono anni che partecipano alla Cl e non mi sembra che nelle rispettive citta' siano atterrati giocatori da strapparsi i capelli e, nonostante siano entrati fiumi di denari nelle loro casse, continuano a non vincere un cassio. siamo sicuri che la cempions sia la medicina di tutti i mali?boh



Fiumi di denaro è esagerato, giusto quello che serve per non dover cedere i giocatori ottieni con la fase ai gironi, servono gli ottavi e oltre per fare il gruzzolo, la differenza sono anche gli sponsor, la Roma ne è senza da anni perché offrono troppo poco, il Napoli compensa con la quantità ma il peso pubblicitario di squadre come l'Inter non è paragonabile così come l'appeal per i giocatori tra le tre


----------



## cobalto59 (21 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'era tutto un assetto:
> 
> -un dirigente esperto come Sabatini
> -un allenatore esperto come Spalletti
> ...



Sì, ma quanti anni sono che ci provano? Icardi sta all'Inter dal 2013 e vanta giusto una manciata di presenze in Europa League; Handanovic da un anno prima addirittura; Perisic è alla terza stagione. Ragazzi, noi quest'anno abbiamo provato a ricostruire dopo anni e anni di magra sul mercato, se escludiamo l'anno in cui abbiamo preso Bacca, Bertolacci, Kucka e Romagnoli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato qualche colpo, ma azzeccato quello più importante ovvero l'allenatore. Praticamente in 6 mesi ha portato l'Inda in cl, l'altro invece in un anno ha collezzionato un mercato mediocre ha rinnovato ad un vero babbeo ha cacciato il babbeo in ritardo ed ha rinnovato ad un altro allenatore che ora non sappiamo cosa combinerà la prossima stagione.
> 
> Un ds può sbagliari tutti i giocatori che vuoi, ma non deve sbagliare l'allenatore.
> OK.



Visto che settimana scorsa prima di Crotone-Lazio non dovevamo parlare troppo presto? Me la sentivo che in qualche modo l'avrebbero sfangata. C'è poco da fare, Sabatini e Spalletti non saranno dei vincenti, soprattutto Lucianone, ma per il piazzamento sono una garanzia...e infatti... Poi ci sarà stata fortuna, episodi arbitrali e tutto quello che vuoi, ma in ogni caso sono arrivati a giocarsela fino alla fine con una Lazio che ha espresso un gran calcio tutto l'anno, mentre noi siamo usciti dalla corsa praticamente a novembre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Visto che settimana scorsa prima di Crotone-Lazio non dovevamo parlare troppo presto? Me la sentivo che in qualche modo l'avrebbero sfangata. C'è poco da fare, Sabatini e Spalletti non saranno dei vincenti, soprattutto Lucianone, ma per il piazzamento sono una garanzia...e infatti... Poi ci sarà stata fortuna, episodi arbitrali e tutto quello che vuoi, ma in ogni caso sono arrivati a giocarsela fino alla fine con una Lazio che ha espresso un gran calcio tutto l'anno, *mentre noi siamo usciti dalla corsa praticamente a novembre*.



Noi siamo usciti dalla corsa dopo il derby di ritorno giocato di melma. Una partita da vincere per ambire qualcosa di importante, ma dove abbiamo fatto schifo ai cani. Dove gattuso tra l'altro ha dato segnale chiaro che puntava al pareggio.

Le partite veramente cazzute le abbiamo toppate tutte quest'anno


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Maggio 2018)

ora aspettiamo lo show dei laziali coi pop corn in mano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Noi siamo usciti dalla corsa dopo il derby di ritorno giocato di melma. Una partita da vincere per ambire qualcosa di importante, ma dove abbiamo fatto schifo ai cani. Dove gattuso tra l'altro ha dato segnale chiaro che puntava al pareggio.
> 
> Le partite veramente cazzute le abbiamo toppate tutte quest'anno



Sì certo Stanis, quella è stata la pietra tombale, la certezza definitiva. Ma in realtà il cammino ce lo siamo pregiudicato molto prima secondo me.


----------



## Roccoro (21 Maggio 2018)

Se la società non toppa i 3-4 acquisti saremo di sicuro nei primi quattro, con una media di 2 punti a partita si arriva quarti.... Rino ha la mia completa fiducia e so che ci porterà in Champions l'anno prossimo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì certo Stanis, quella è stata la pietra tombale, la certezza definitiva. Ma in realtà il cammino ce lo siamo pregiudicato molto prima secondo me.



Per me non era affatto così. Siamo arrivati a un pugno di mosche dall'inter e siamo crollati come niente. Colpa del non mercato e di Gattuso in parte. Se su Gattuso ci sono le scusanti, sulla proprietà invece proprio ZERO. Eravamo a niente dalla zona champion per come stavano andando le cose, erano tutte in crisi li davanti e abbiamo toppato tutte le chance che c'erano e non erano per nulla poche.

Mi chiedo come sarebbe andata con qualche prestito a gennaio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me non era affatto così. Siamo arrivati a un pugno di mosche dall'inter e siamo crollati come niente. Colpa del non mercato e di Gattuso in parte. Se su Gattuso ci sono le scusanti, sulla proprietà invece proprio ZERO. Eravamo a niente dalla zona champion per come stavano andando le cose, erano tutte in crisi li davanti e abbiamo toppato tutte le chance che c'erano e non erano per nulla poche.
> 
> Mi chiedo come sarebbe andata con qualche prestito a gennaio



Su questo con me sfondi una porta aperta, non pensare che io dia tutte le colpe a Montella. Infatti ho scritto più volte in quel periodo che un Deulofeu e un Rafinha in prestito gratuito ci avrebbero fatto più che comodo, ma ricorderai le ridicole scuse messe in giro dalla società per giustificare questi mancati prestiti. Cioè parliamo di giocatori che ci sono stati addirittura offerti (!) dal Barcellona ma noi li abbiamo schifati, scaricando ufficialmente questa decisione su Gattuso che avrebbe voluto "valorizzare" chi già c'era (senza farlo mai rifiatare). Ma chi ci crede? 

Quindi a novembre eravamo praticamente tagliati fuori, il destino ci ha offerto una chance inattesa per rientrare ma gli abbiamo chiuso la porta in faccia, questo è fuori di dubbio.


----------



## danjr (21 Maggio 2018)

in questo campionato si è resa più antipatica l Lazio, Inzaghi in primis


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Se la società non toppa i 3-4 acquisti saremo di sicuro nei primi quattro, con una media di 2 punti a partita si arriva quarti.... Rino ha la mia completa fiducia e so che ci porterà in Champions l'anno prossimo!



beato te che sei cosi sicuro..ora ci ha superato anche l'inter,l'anno prossimo sarà un miracolo arrivare tra i primi quattro


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sono arrivati in champion grazie al mercato di gennaio alla fine. Avessimo fatto anche noi qualcosa quando tutto sembrava girare bene



Ci sono arrivati grazie ai primi 40 punti fatti nel girone d'andata e grazie ai 29 gol di icardi...

Alla fine si è suicidata la Lazio..e dirò di più, meglio così, una rivale in meno visto che adesso dovranno smantellare tutto..ben gli sta...anche se sono stati fortemente derubati


----------



## Black (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la classifica finale della Serie A 2017/2018 dopo i due posticipi serali
> 
> L'Inter va in Champions, la Lazio in Europa League insieme al Milan.
> 
> ...



alla fine siamo arrivati a -8 dal 4° posto... ovvero i 5 punti persi contro il Benevento e i 3 con il Verona. Veramente assurdo.... Se la prossima stagione non partiamo con l'Handicap e rinforziamo adeguatamente la squadra ce la giochiamo sicuramente. Non dimentichiamo poi che l'Inda non avrà più un solo impegno a settimana.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Maggio 2018)

Niente panico ragazzi.

La "mancata qualificazione alla CEMBIONZ" è solo la scusa di chi non vuole spendere.
E Suning di spendere non ha la minima intenzione, vedrete che non faranno un mercato faraonico comunque.
Devono ancora rientrare delle spese dei vari riscatti, e gli 80 mln di Joao Mario e GABIGOL.


----------



## Roccoro (21 Maggio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> beato te che sei cosi sicuro..ora ci ha superato anche l'inter,l'anno prossimo sarà un miracolo arrivare tra i primi quattro



Ho visto una squadra in crescita, se la squadra riesce ad essere continua l'anno prossimo e se gli acquisti saranno validi ci sarà da divertirsi in modo positivo del termine!



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Niente panico ragazzi.
> 
> La "mancata qualificazione alla CEMBIONZ" è solo la scusa di chi non vuole spendere.
> E Suning di spendere non ha la minima intenzione, vedrete che non faranno un mercato faraonico comunque.
> Devono ancora rientrare delle spese dei vari riscatti, e gli 80 mln di Joao Mario e GABIGOL.


Giusto. Devono piazzare ancora questi e ora sembra che devono spendere quest'anno un bordello di soldi...alla fine spenderanno come sempre ( o almeno così spero)


----------

